# lets see everyones B&W's!



## TE GU-RU (Jan 20, 2010)

hey guys, i wanna see everyones GU's

post em up.

Ill start
















thats my Zeke
he finally ate today, i think hes getting more compfy in his new Home


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 21, 2010)

i can't show my Gus enough =D

Akira- 





Sophita-





Bella-






i'll get better pics of them up tomorrow er something =P


----------



## isdrake (Jan 21, 2010)

WoW Zeke is so dark. Nice. 









_Whisky._









_Bacardi._









_Both._


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 21, 2010)

Kreacher












Blizzard when we first got her


----------



## skippy (Jan 21, 2010)

my little monster, Oliver Macbeefy:


----------



## skippy (Jan 21, 2010)

and when i got him last july:


----------



## TE GU-RU (Jan 21, 2010)

wow guys, theyre all so pretty. i cant wait for mine to get bigger


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Jan 21, 2010)

i can see where all my eggs go now...haha


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Pikey (Jan 21, 2010)

Harley





Jonesy(old photo)





(Jonesy Left / Liz Right)


----------



## sclevenger08 (Jan 21, 2010)

My Haggard, picture ain't very good, last picture before he went down for the count, haha.


----------



## TE GU-RU (Jan 21, 2010)

awsome pics


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 22, 2010)

Here are some pics of Nami before she went down this winter.


----------



## TanMan57 (Jan 22, 2010)

Well heres my boy Zero.











Those pictures were of him a while ago heres him now


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 22, 2010)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3ky88LtZV786-Nme5gtxew?authkey=Gv1sRgCJbxhrPckNTJ-gE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3k ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## mis jaksin (Jan 22, 2010)

here's lil brutus.


----------

